
This election is a mass insurrection against a rigged system - walterbell
http://www.salon.com/2016/02/07/its_almost_over_for_hillary_this_election_is_a_mass_insurrection_against_a_rigged_system/
======
nikdaheratik
Well that's one way to look at it. My biggest problem with Sanders is that I
don't believe that the majority of the Sanders supports actually care about
winning the election for POTUS. They just seem to care about taking the Dems
as far towards their views as it will go.

And he has very limited chances to pick up more people in the general election
unless he can get Hillary to drop out before April/May. It's hard to go from
"Socialist" to "potential President" in 6-8 weeks, especially in an election
that is going to be fairly close once the GOP figures out who they are going
to get besides Trump.

Of course, that could all change if Trump gets knocked out early and decides
to pull a Ross Perot.

------
CM30
And it's 100% clear the media and political system doesn't like it. Take note
of all the news sources trying to paint Sanders supports as 'radicals' or
'trolls' or 'bigots' or whatever other negative term can they think of. The
whole 'berniebros' meme is almost eerily similar to the GamerGate situation.

~~~
amagumori
The way the hillary campaign has cynically co-opted the social justice
movement is disgusting, but also reveals a lot of endemic problems with our
2016 sj movement. I wish i wasn't at work right now so i could go in depth on
these issues in this comment. Suffice it to say the "berniebro" phenomenon is
a fabrication.

~~~
CM30
Yeah, I knew the berniebro thing is a fabrication. It's a deplorable, cynical
attempt to try and attack a successful campaign by portraying anyone who
supports him as a hateful bigot.

